
Obama tells tech community to solve encryption problem now or pay later - ericzawo
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/11/11207480/obama-sxsw-2016-fbi-apple-encryption
======
mtgx
Obama has relinquished his role in talking about "balance", when he's even now
pushing for legalizing the illegal sharing of NSA's mass surveillance data
with civil law enforcement. Where's the balance then? Oh, that's right. Obama
is for _no balance_ \- just complete government control.

~~~
orionblastar
George Orwell was right about 1984 and Big Brother, he just got the year wrong
and instead of TVs spying on you it is phones, tablets, computers, smart
phones and other devices. Any encrypted device like an iPhone the government
wants a backdoor into it.

Our privacy rights are going to be violated so they can catch more criminals
and terrorists. The government wants encryption gone or a backdoor in it that
makes it weak.

